# You really outta read this........



## Mao (May 17, 2002)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: McConnell 
To: eskrima@martialartsresource.net 
Sent: Friday, May 17, 2002 9:48 AM
Subject: sword victim


This is long but well worth the read........


I'm a firefighter/medic/air crash and rescue trained person.This a.m. at 07:48 we were summoned to the scene of a home invasion. In the kitchen was a police officer and one of the victims who had a lacerated finger and thumb. The police told us that the other victim was in an upstairs bedroom and "it was bad". In the bedroon was a man on the bed, on his hands and knees, butt up and head down on a pillow. He had slashing wounds as well as puncture wounds all over his posterier torso. When we rolled him over is when it got really gruesome. He had his neck slashed and all the veins/arteries severed. He had a long slash to his flank, many puncture wounds and a large laceration to his left chest. He was essentially DOA but had a complex on the monitor so we "worked" him. The story was that one intruder entered the home and attacked the DOA. The roommate heard his friend yelling "get him off me!" Upon entering his friends room he saw a man dressed in a ninja outfit with a sword. He put his hand up to defend himself and recieved the wounds to his hand. At the E.R. the staff "cracked" his chest to find his heart alnost completely severed in 2. The ventricals were seperated form the atria. He bled out into his thorax where it all coagulated. The staff said that they had never seen a heart so nearly completely severed. Witnesses at the scene said that there were 2 people seen running from the home. Approx 10 min. later there was another identical attack where a man dressed in a ninja outfit held a sword to a womans neck and robbed her. She was not harmed.
 Two weeks ago a firefighter friend was at the store purchasing a computer. Two men followed him home and rushed in the door just after the firefighter entered. They subdued him, duct taped his wife and daughter and told him to give them what they wanted or they would rape his family. He gave them what they wanted. Noone was harmed. Now he gives seminars on the importance of the gun carry laws. This illustrates the unfortunate fact that the police cannot protect you. At least as far as home invasion is concerned. We can be going about our day and never know who may be watching our every move just waiting for an opportunity. Awareness and training are our best allies. We must agressively seek our own health and welfare.
            Dan McConnell
        Modern Arnis of Ohio
        Hilliard Budo Center


----------



## arnisador (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for sharing this warning Mr. McConnell. Home invasions seem to be growing--at least one hears more about them.


----------



## Kirk (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> [B Awareness and training are our best allies. We must agressively seek our own health and welfare.
> [/B]




AMEN TO THAT!!!!!


----------



## Kirk (May 17, 2002)

In Riverside, the man dubbed the "Ninja murderer" tried to 
escape from the courtroom during the penalty phase of his trial, 
and was injured in the attempt.

Sheriff's officials and prosecutors declined comment because of 
judge-imposed gag order. An attorney in Riverside County Superior Court during Thursday's attempted escape of David Lynn 
Scott III gave an account of the incident on the 5th floor of the 
courthouse. The jury was not in the room during the escape 
attempt.

Scott, 26, was convicted Jan. 8 of 15 counts of murder, rape and 
other charges stemming from a string of crimes that spanned 4 
months beginning Sept. 1992. Special circumstances of rape and 
burglary in the killing of Brenda Gail Kenny make him eligible for 
the death penalty. In at least 1 of the crimes, he was wearing a 
black garb similar to a Ninja constume and carried a sword.


----------



## Mao (May 17, 2002)

Now I know why tigers eat their young. Sicko's.


----------



## tonbo (May 17, 2002)

....that we have prisons, and police.

Yeah, I'm gonna aggressively seek my own health and protection, and if anyone busts into my house, or threatens my family, I'm gonna have something to say about it, no doubt.  

I am still thankful that we have the police to get these sick people, and even more thankful that we can lock them up or put 'em down when they are caught.

Thanks for the warning.

Peace--


----------



## J-kid (Aug 21, 2002)

One day doing the robbing a man will have a shoot gun and blast there brains out. and if we are lucky those guys will survive and become the prision yard bitc%  .  Evil has no place in are world only good , Must we strive for.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

Nothing like a "double tap" from a 12 gauge shotgun to dissuade a potentially violent intruder.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2002)

This is why I'm looking into handgun classes... California won't let you buy one until you've taken a safety class.  Karate's a good thing, but like SGM Parker said, "it doesn't work from 15 feet away."  

As a female living alone, from my perspective, if you're in my apartment and weren't invited, you're there to hurt me, and I have the right to defend myself with whatever means I deem necessary.  

Frankly, though, I'd probably keep the gun around and never even load it.  Most times, just the sight of a gun will send a potential robber or attacker running for the door.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *This is why I'm looking into handgun classes... California won't let you buy one until you've taken a safety class.  Karate's a good thing, but like SGM Parker said, "it doesn't work from 15 feet away."  *



Luckily they can't hurt you from 15 feet away either...  The people that are likely to attack you don't do so when you're able to grab your gun IMHO.  They jump you as you're walking in the door or jump on top of you while you're sleeping.  It's always a good thing to be able to defend yourself with your natural weapons.



> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Frankly, though, I'd probably keep the gun around and never even load it.  Most times, just the sight of a gun will send a potential robber or attacker running for the door. *



That is one of the problems with guns.  People who tend to have them around loaded have problems with in-home shootings.  So you unload it or put on a trigger guard to help.  But what happens when you're attacked then?  It's not ready for you to fire.

I'm not saying don't get a gun or go to the training.  I'm just saying that even guns have limitations so go in with your eyes open.  Too many people think it's a panacea.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2002)

every weapon has its limitations...however, there's nothing wrong with having multiple weapons at your disposal.  Although a gun does you no good when you're sleeping, you never know what's going to happen.

I am a very light sleeper.  I know this because around 1 am, someone broke in to the house I was living in my senior year of college.  I was the only one home.  I heard the glass break on the side window, grabbed the cat and my cell phone, opened the screen on my own window (first floor) and got the hell out.   My car was parked down the street, so I jumped in, locked the doors, and drove around the corner and called the cops.  By the time the cops got there, the guy was gone, along with some electronics.  

that was the second scariest moment of my life...stay tuned.

We had an alarm. however, it was a contact alarm, not a motion alarm.  The alarm only goes off if the contact is broken. To break the contact, you have to OPEN the window, breaking the glass will not set the alarm off.  My opening the screen didn't set the alarm off because the window was only about 1.5 feet wide and was deemed too small to be worth alarming, because most thieves won't bother with an entry point that small... well, it sure made a good exit point for me.

The cops told me it was a simple break and enter.  The cat and I slept at a friends dorm room the rest of the night.

The next morning, I found out that someone who lived down the street was murdered a few hours later.   Now that moment was the scariest.


----------



## Roland (Aug 21, 2002)

We all gotta do what we gotta do eh?


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2002)

Nice job on your quick exit! Too many poeple would want to investigate or even confront the intruder. Especially your being alone at the time. Good choice!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 22, 2002)

Dunno why anyone would want to confront an intruder... if they're dangerous enough to be in your home, they're too dangerous to deal with.  My thoughts were "there's someone in here. i gotta get out!"  Yeah, maybe if I'd had a few of my friends who are Marines hanging out with me, investigation might have been an option.  However, when you're alone, safety must outweigh curiosity.


----------



## Machine (Sep 14, 2002)

So were the guys actually ninjas?  I mean to do that kind of detailed damage to the body and the organs must show some sort of intelligence and knowledge of anatomy?


----------



## Mao (Sep 15, 2002)

I dunno if they were trained or not. The injuries didn't look to have any particular pattern. Some of them would have done minimal damage physically.  The heart being rendered in twain and the long lac. near the armpit looked like the throat could have been the intended target. Hard to say. It had something to do with a "lovers" triangle.

 Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------

